# MF175 Pre Cleaner Air Filter Replacement



## glilley (May 21, 2014)

I share an MF175 with my neighbor. Other day was bush hogging back under heavy bushes and knocked off what I have always thought was the pre cleaner air filter housing. It sits on the front, top-left side of tractor directly above the main air filter. Unfortunately it came under the bush hog and got banged up some. Went online to see if I could find a like item replacement but no joy. Now I have the shop manual and operators manual for it and it does not mention or show a pre cleaner air filter and looking at numerous of pics of MF175's online I've only seen a couple with one and it is different than mine. Of course the main air filter is tube-shaped and directly behind the MF logo. Attached is a picture of the unit back on top. Can anyone tell me if this what I think it is and maybe point me to an after-market pre cleaner air filter unit? Thanks!







Gene


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It may have looked something like this?
https://www.farmingparts.com/en/Sparex-Air-Filter-Bowl---41397/m-2607.aspx








You'll be looking for a full view pre cleaner

https://www.donaldson.com/en-us/eng...e/accessories/pre-cleaners/#section-resources

Page 189. You'll need the diameter of the intake pipe that your cleaner will attach to.
https://www.donaldson.com/content/d...27-ENG/accessories/Air-Intake-Accessories.pdf


----------



## glilley (May 21, 2014)

pogobill said:


> It may have looked something like this?
> https://www.farmingparts.com/en/Sparex-Air-Filter-Bowl---41397/m-2607.aspx
> 
> You'll be looking for a full view pre cleaner
> ...


Pogobill - Yep, that's it. Thank you for looking it up and pointing me to a replacement. I had seen a couple of full view pre cleaners come up when I was trying to verify what it was and was wondering if that would end up being the replacement I would get (seeing as the tractor was made in 1968). Thanks again sir!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not sure the OEM cleaner is available, but I'm thinking Donaldson or one of the other filter manufacturers may have a suitable replacement.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Donaldson #H001823 $35









https://www.everythingtruckparts.co...9397211978569&utm_content=GSAPI 5c19115f143dc


----------



## JLSteiner (Aug 6, 2017)

This was not on the tractor when manufactured, it was a dealer add on.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Most Massey smaller tractors did not use precleaners that were thru the hood but were available and most dealers sold these accessories for more profit. Massey usually never listed these accessories in the tractor parts books. BUT they did publish an accessories catalog, not just one but a few for different series. Generally very hard to find and figure out what fits what. But if you are interested go to www.agcopartsbooks.com . Push the browse button, then Massey Ferguson, Parts Books, Tractors, Accessories, 651258 100/200/1000 Ag. Accessories*. * Now using the index you can search for the appropriate description just be aware it is hard to know what model it fits as most items aren't listed. Enjoy searching.


----------

